# Free phone Call from google to US & Canada??



## freebird_9924 (Aug 31, 2010)

Call phones right from Gmail 



```
http://gmail.com/call
```


```
http://bit.ly/9SJe2f
```

I'm from india.

I'm on windows vista- tried with IE8, firefox and google chrome..

installed google plugin 5-6times..

but still it's not showing phone call tab like in screenshot, without which how can i make a call??

Anyone can tell me what to do to utilise this google service?

Thanks.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 31, 2010)

I think you have to be in the US to do this.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope, they have mentioned free call to US & Canada, not Only from US bcz it was published in our news papers also.

Though I will check if I use proxy then it'll work or not. 
Can u suggest how to get proper US proxy?

Plz check if it's working for u or not.


----------



## panchoman (Aug 31, 2010)

voice.google.com 

you can't use it from india.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 31, 2010)

panchoman said:


> voice.google.com
> 
> you can't use it from india.



This isn't google voice this is a new thing with their chat system.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> This isn't google voice this is a new thing with their chat system.



isnt it integrated with google voice tho?


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> isnt it integrated with google voice tho?



I've never set up a google voice account. I've been able to use this without issues.
Also Google Voice doesn't show any calls made. I've done quite a few sitting here the past couple days.

Edit: Though searching around it appears to be voice implemented directly into the chat I stand corrected dunno why my call log isn't working for voice then.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally anyone explain how to use it from india?


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2010)

Google Voice is only available in the United States, so anything short of immigration isn't going to work.

Hopefully they'll spread it out internationally, but I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Aug 31, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Google Voice is only available in the United States, so anything short of immigration isn't going to work.
> 
> Hopefully they'll spread it out internationally, but I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon.



but this service they recently launched, google call, and i'm mostly sure it's available in most countries as it was published in our newspapers also..
look at link i posted in first post..


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2010)

> Integration into Gmail
> When Google Voice was offered during beta testing, Gmail Labs offered an add-on so users could listen to their voicemails in their Gmail inbox.[37] Since August 26, 2010, *U.S. Gmail users may place calls to the U.S., Canada, and international destinations from within Gmail.*[38] Calls to U.S. and Canadian phone numbers are free, while calls to international destinations cost as low as 2 cents per minute.[39] This is possible with the help of a voice and video chat plugin that users download and install so their browsers can take advantage of cameras, microphones, and speakers installed in the computer.[40] If the user has a Google Voice account, the account phone number is used as caller identification relayed to the destination.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Voice

The Google Call feature is Google Voice, but included with Gmail.  It's a US only service at the moment.  People in the US can call anyone else in the US and Canada free of charge, but have to pay to call anyone else internationally.



> *We’re rolling out this feature to U.S. based Gmail users over the next few days*, so you’ll be ready to get started once “Call Phones” shows up in your chat list (you will need to install the voice and video plug-in if you haven’t already). If you’re using Google Apps for your school or business, then you won’t see it quite yet. We’re working on making this available more broadly - so stay tuned!
> 
> For more information, visit gmail.com/call.
> 
> *Update (8/26): This has now been rolled out to everyone in the U.S. If you don't see the feature yet, try logging out of Gmail and signing back in.*



http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## freebird_9924 (Aug 31, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Voice
> 
> The Google Call feature is Google Voice, but included with Gmail.  It's a US only service at the moment.  People in the US can call anyone else in the US and Canada free of charge, but have to pay to call anyone else internationally.
> 
> ...



Can u tell me valid US proxy?

I googled but not found working proxy.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry man, that's beyond my expertise.  I'm sure someone else can chime in for you though.

Good luck!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 31, 2010)

freebird_9924 said:


> Can u tell me valid US proxy?
> 
> I googled but not found working proxy.



64.62.190.242:3128 will work.  It is in the US.  I just tested it!


----------



## freebird_9924 (Aug 31, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 64.62.190.242:3128 will work.  It is in the US.  I just tested it!



just got same proxy from proxy-list.org
proxy is working but it's not showing call option yet..

any clues?
any one can check?

Bcz my friend was in india and he shifted to US few months back, so he has his indian gmail id only but he can see that call button in gmail at us, then y cant i if i use us proxy?

Thanks.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Sep 9, 2010)

any idea y it doesnt work with even US proxy?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 9, 2010)

just use skype - both you and him - problem solved!


----------

